# Location of VW EOS Owners on FRAPPR (City only, no personal details)



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Location of VW EOS Owners (City only) on FRAPPR*

Not sure exactly how this works.. But I thought it might be fun to see the distribution of the EOS for those who want to..
http://www.frappr.com/vweos



_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:41 AM 3-6-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Location of VW EOS Owners (City only) on FRAPPR (mark_d_drake)*

I predict ownership skewed toward young affluent trendy costal areas. Miami/South Beach, Virginia beach, Malibu/San Diego, Corpus Christi. 
But also, I would think a majority of Eos owners in the areas I described above would want nothing to do with detailed technical discussion about the car such as what goes on right here. The Eos is a lifestyle car. Aesthetics and form are likely to be the first, last, and only consideration in buying this car for a majority of purchasers.
You'd really have to be able to track sales numbers, rather than Vortex participation to get an accurate picture.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Location of VW EOS Owners (City only) on FRAPPR (mark_d_drake)*

i can get within 1 block of my house----map doesn't go closer to move it and see any better than that......


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Location of VW EOS Owners (City only) on FRAPPR (mark_d_drake)*

Oh noes! I think I just frapprd myself.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

In on Central NJ.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*

Check it out...
http://www.frappr.com/vweos
Pretty good number of Pins for the First 12 Hours...


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Location of VW EOS Owners (City only) on FRAPPR (mark_d_drake)*

hey, maybe you could adjust the settings to have different pin colors for 2.0T engine & 3.2L engine, or maybe a pin color for "Custumized/Modified"?
Anyway, its a fun pursuit, even if it may be statistically skewed.
(looks like from the buyer profile thread that male computer programmers are the main enthusiasts







)
William


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Location of VW EOS Owners (kghia)*

Wow, I didn't expect this to be such a success. Might be a good idea to have this in the table of contents.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Location of VW EOS Owners (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Some may find this







but this, like flickr, seems to adds some perspective to the web experience (for me anyway). I am not sure why, but for some reason seeing my proximity in relation to other makes me "feel" a stonger connection tp the group.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Location of VW EOS Owners (kghia)*

I've only ever 'frappd' once before, is it possible to have color coded pins with this thing ?


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Location of VW EOS Owners (mark_d_drake)*

Yes. You need a legend.
Look at http://www.frappr.com/moodle
Don't know how to do it...


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Location of VW EOS Owners (gdevitry)*

Thanks for the hint... It's done if anyone want's to update
Current Categories 
Undeclared
3.2L
2.0T
Base
Not yet Decided
If anyone has further suggestions let me know...


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

how do we change our pin color?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*

You should be able to use edit pin on your pin


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (Small5)*

Just edit your entry. There will now be a radio selection list.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

sucks. I had to create a new one. oh well. Might be on there twice.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*

Only once now


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Only once now









and so it was decreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

You could add other engines to the options (2.0FSI, 1.6FSI, 2.0TDI).


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Location of VW EOS Owners (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Wow, I didn't expect this to be such a success. Might be a good idea to have this in the table of contents.

Will do, next time I update it.
Michael


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Location of VW EOS Owners (City only) on FRAPPR (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Not sure exactly how this works.. But I thought it might be fun to see the distribution of the EOS for those who want to..
http://www.frappr.com/vweos

_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:41 AM 3-6-2007_

Is it possible to add in the other model variants for Europe, like the Diesel? (Like to know where the rest are)


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Mark,
I already e-mailed on this. but just to help everyone out.
If there is a file size limit on the photo's could you please post that info.
I tried to add a photo, I didn't get an error message, but the photo does not appear. I am guessing the file size is too large and the site is rejecting it.
Thanks
Kevin


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Not aware of a limit per se, but it wouldn't suprise me...
What I did, and also what I do before uploading them to the server I use for Vortex is (at least with Window XP and Outlook 2K3) is as follows
1. Right click on the photo and select sendto -> mail recepient. 
This will then opensa dialog with the title "Send Pictures via Email".The dialog has a radio button with the options "Maill all by pictures smaller" and "Keep tje original Sizes". 
2. Select the "smaller" option (the default) and then click OK.
At this point a new email message appears with the picture attached in a smaller form. 
3. Select File -> Save Attachments to save the attached version of the file back to my local hard drive (in a different location to where the original was loaded)
4. Upload this one to my image server, or to frapper. 
This seems to work quite well. Of course in most cases if you are using a commerical image hosting service the service will typically re-size large pictures before downloading them to save bandwidth. If the services uses a client to upload it will typically do the resize before uploading them for the same reason..


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Ok, from the Frapper FAQ 
66. What is Frappr's size limit for photos?
Frappr's current size limit is 2 MB. Please make sure your photo is in .jpg format! 
I've tried updating the legend to the add the ROW spec engines.. The changes doen't appear to be reflecting correcty in the legend. If it doens't update soon I'll email their tech support. My applogies for being US Centric, almost unforgiveable since I spend my first 29 years on the other side of the pond


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

something way easier:
for windows xp, download windows resizer:
http://www.microsoft.com/windo....mspx
(can be found on the right side of the screen)
this is a "right-click" menu add-on. once installed, right click on an image or a set of images and choose "resize"
a dialog box will appear and will give you the option of a few sizes and under advanced tab, the ability to overwrite the image instead of making a copy.
much easier than outlook trick


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFoot-74205* »_You could add other engines to the options (2.0FSI, 1.6FSI, 2.0TDI).


Legend appers to be updated now...


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Which is more appropriate for U.S. 2.0T ot 2.0FSI? The engine says FSI but the car is badged 2.0T.
Andy


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (cb391)*

All US 2.0 Engines, even in the base model are Turbo, so 2.0T. In Europe there is a 2.0 non-turbo engine


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

mark. do me a favor, delete any and all of my fappr locations.
for some reason it wants to use one from my work computer and one from home. even though I logged with the same account.
I'll just make a new one. thanks.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*

Adam
I could only find one entry and I deleted it..
I have the same issue, it keeps asking me to join at work, despite the fact it will let me in to moderate the map!!! I think they have some issues with accounts being used from multiple compluters..
-M.
BTW 174 members now, I wonder how many EOSes have actually been sold (as distinct from sitting on dealer lots) world wide.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

ok thanks. i'll redo it all from home. and if i have to i'll just login from home too.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (Small5)*

Even though I don't have an Eos, I went ahead and added myself to the map because I'm getting one. I've often wondered what other people on this forum look like, so I copied Brian in California and added a picture of myself.


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 1:11 AM 3-11-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

QUick update... We're at 214 members... I wonder, does that represent >1% of the EOS's sold ?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

OK, since someone bumped it we now have 260 members...


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Watch out. It could be a movement.....

Andy


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (cb391)*

It's been a few months, probably could use another bump for the newer members since this thread went to archive.


----------



## PMSG (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: (kpiskin)*

bump - This is cool


----------

